# Career in Growing Marijuana



## Griffon (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been reading through this boards for years, and at one point I had enough. All of you inspired me to start my own grow. Although it was a very small grow, it was successful. To make a long story short, my roomate decided that she did not feel comfortable with it in the house, even though I had her permission from the get-go. Now years later, I moved to California to be a part of the culture and movement. I currently do not have the resources to start my own grow again and will not for years to come, but I want to work in the grow environment.

Does anyone have any advice as to how to make Marijuana a part of my career/job? I wish I could just go and send in an application but I really don't think it works like that for this specific industry.

I live in Sherman Oaks, which is a suburb of Los Angeles. There are plenty to be found very close to me. Let me know what you would do.

Thanks!

Also, what do you think a receptionist, bud trimmer, or grower gets paid in this industry? I'm more entry level, because I only have one grow over my belt with one cloning.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 27, 2012)

Stay to school please. All due respects

Just fur now, until ya figure it out.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2012)

:ciao:  contact Dispensaries and ask them to pass your name and number to growers...the trimmers here make $15-20hr.  if your legal to grow and supply than work on that.  Im working to ride this wave going on and make a good living at it..Some of my ways to create an income cant be mentioned in open forum as it would direct unwanted traffic my way...put on your thinking cap and think up ways you can get involved in this industry...

take care and be safe

:bong:


----------



## Griffon (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for the input. I will say that I have a college degree and it hasn't panned out quite yet. It's very tough to get moving out here. I have been out of college for five years now, and I'm growing a lot as a human being. I really feel that trimming would be a perfect fit for me.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Dec 28, 2012)

Then I wish yual good luck and safe fun travels yur trail taken pilgrem. Wish ya truly well.

BWD


----------



## Ganjaden (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...looms-medical-pot-experts.html?nclick_check=1

*Market blooms for medical-pot experts*

by Yvonne Wingett Sanchez - Feb. 2, 2013 11:25 PM
The Republic | azcentral.com

Inside the suite of a nondescript industrial park in west Phoenix, an armed security guard in a bulletproof vest guards dozens of tents filled with lush plants that supply medical-marijuana patients throughout the state.

All day long, men and women with varying medical conditions swing through the doors of the cultivation center to tend their crops, allowing fresh air to seep into the office suite, which reeks of a musky, skunklike odor. As hard-rock music blares, the growers measure nutrients, roll blunts (cigars), prune plants and prepare buds for drying.

When they need pointers on yielding the best harvest, they go to Bruce Barnes, a 32-year-old "master grower" who works for the center and specializes in growing highly potent marijuana that patients use to treat ailments ranging from cancer to chronic pain. Barnes helps patients and caregivers grow high-grade marijuana using sophisticated techniques to manipulate the plants with light, nutrients and air.


Arizona's medical-marijuana era is still young, and Barnes is one of the few expert growers in the state who works for dispensary operators or cultivation sites that stock the drug for some of the 33,601 patients who are permitted to use it under state law.

While marijuana is illegal in most states and under federal law, it is still a plant and, like any successful farmer, Barnes can simply look at one and determine its variety and health condition.

"It's like being a sommelier of wine," said Robert Calkin, president of the Cannabis Career Institute, a California marijuana school. "You have to be familiar with every aspect of the method of creating the medical marijuana. You have to be able to identify strains of marijuana, know all the different kinds, know how to grow all the different kinds, know all the different methods and know how to grade and judge the values of it just by looking at it."

At 6-foot-4 with a goatee and dressed in jeans and a sweatshirt that covers tattoos on both arms, Barnes presides over one of the largest grow sites in the state. Since Arizona's program is so new, the state has the potential to become a mecca for growers who can produce cost-effective plantations of marijuana that smells good and tastes better. Already, growers from other states are flocking to Arizona to sell their skills, seeing potential in this unsaturated market.

Behind the office doors, Barnes is known by some as the "marijuana king."

He can look at plants and quickly determine whether pH levels are off or if diseases are developing. In this line of work, a career is made by growing buds that can pass the muster of both discerning marijuana aficionados -- such as longtime medical-pot users and growers -- and amateur patients who seek specific strains to treat specific ailments.

"It's mentally challenging because you're not just thinking about the day," Barnes said. "You've got to be planning out the next two months, so you're constantly cloning and preparing for plants to move into flowers."

Still, he said with a crooked smile, "I can't imagine doing anything else."

Must register with state

Barnes is allowed to cultivate under the Arizona Medical Marijuana Act, which was passed by voters in 2010.

The law allows people with certain medical conditions, including chronic pain, cancer and muscle spasms, to use the drug after obtaining a physician's recommendation.

They must register with the state, which issues identification cards to qualified patients and caregivers, who can grow 72 plants for themselves and up to five other patients.

But by this time next year, state health officials expect most -- if not all -- marijuana cultivation to take place at dispensaries or off-site grow centers, similar to the one where Barnes works.

*Read the rest at this link:*

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...looms-medical-pot-experts.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## Kamila (Apr 11, 2013)

It is a very difficult and unique opportunity to join the marijuana industry as a large-scale grower. It is an investment in a business. You need to invest the knowledge and time for success in this field.


----------



## lindseyj (Aug 15, 2013)

If you want a job in medical dispensaries, complete your course and apply. And if you want to do your business, you can start your own. For this, extensive knowledge of growing plants is very important.


----------



## jungle (Jan 21, 2014)

As of now I would have to move to a state such as California, Colorado, or Montana to work in the medical marijuana industry. I filled out a resume online a bit ago but then deleted it right away because It didn't feel safe. They say they keep your personal info private but that potential employers would be able to contact me about hiring me. If  I have experiences as a hobby grower in a state where it's illegal to do so,  and filled out a resume online, whats to guarantee me that the police won't be coming to my door because of my experiences I put into my resume. I'm glad I found the delete button right away because I was afraid the wrong my information could get into the wrong hands. Is  it safe for me to post a resume online seeking work, If my experiences have been illegal so to speak, not that the laws are the right laws to begin with, we all know that smoking and alcohol which are legal are more harmful. I read your post 4u2smoke, and it's good advise, making contacts with the dispensaries ect ect..but what about these online resumes, are they a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

Very old thread my friend.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Even though this is an old thread there are more medical marijuana jobs available than ever.  Workers in this industry are very much in demand.

http://420careers.com/

http://www.indeed.com/q-Medical-Marijuana-l-California-jobs.html

http://www.thcjobs.com/

http://cannajobs.com/

http://www.potwork.com/

http://workincannabis.com/

http://www.simplyhired.com/k-medical-marijuana-dispensary-jobs.html


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 20, 2015)

Who would have believed that cancer could possibly be averted from spreading by utilizing medical marijuana! As outlined by studies, substances in marijuana could possibly eliminate cancer cells!


----------

